# Pymantuning Musky Guide?



## serioustockman (May 4, 2009)

Hi I was curious if anyone knows a person that acts a a Musky guide on Pymatuning? My Father has always wanted to catch one out there and we have just never been able to get him hooked up on one. We are going to be there camping from June 10th to the 19th. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Sal LaPuma, owner of the Duck & Drake store on the Ohio side. His store is located where Pymatuning Lake Rd turns to the left sharply and then turns to the right again sharply. He's on the corner of the second turn on the right hand side. Sal has been fishing Pyma for a long time from what I understand.


----------



## serioustockman (May 4, 2009)

I know where that is, thanks a lot.


----------



## serioustockman (May 4, 2009)

Ok I talked to him and he wouldn't be able to take me out on the lake. Would anyone else be willing to offer and guide service out here?


----------



## serioustockman (May 4, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys...I got several nice offers...good fishin


----------

